# Speed loader for Model 638?



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't seem to pinpoint the right speed loader for my little snub nose model 638.
I saw one pictured in the photo thread and PM'd the owner but he hasn't responded.
Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

You can google and find alot of places Here is one that sells them HKS Speedloaders for Revolvers


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

Josser said:


> You can google and find alot of places Here is one that sells them HKS Speedloaders for Revolvers


I did google and saw many s&w speedloaders but for some reason couldn't find the model # 638 directly connected to a specific speedloader. I suspected it was the 36A hks but wanted to be absolutely sure before spending the money.
Your link was the first time I've seen my 638 matched up with a speedloader and I've been to that site.
I must need new glasses. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your pistol is a five-shot model, right?
When you find a source for speedloaders, look for those for the _J-Frame Smith & Wesson_ revolvers.
There's _Safariland_, _HKS_, and _S.L. Variant_. Google them.

Safariland and S.L. Variant sell push-to-release speedloaders. They work quickly.
The HKS jobs are turn-to-release. They require more practice and better "small-motor" skills to manipulate.


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

If you have the latest style Boot Grips you will have to grind some away to make the HKS Speed Loaders fit and work correctly. I lokated the old style boot grips instead. You can also use Tuff Products Speed Strips.


----------

